# JobBridge and Jobseekers Benefit



## Rustymol (2 Oct 2011)

I've been in receipt of Jobseekers Benefit for the past 4 months and am looking at applying for an intern post under the JobBridge scheme. The intern post is for 9 months but my JB will have expired by end of the 9 months internship. My question - Say I have used up 90 days of my JB when I start JobBridge intern post, after 9 month can I sign back on for JB and will I restart claim from where I left off with effect from  day 91. My current JB claim is based on my stamps for 2009. I don't have enought stamps paid in 2010 for a new JB claim. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eastbono (2 Oct 2011)

Rustymol said:


> I've been in receipt of Jobseekers Benefit for the past 4 months and am looking at applying for an intern post under the JobBridge scheme. The intern post is for 9 months but my JB will have expired by end of the 9 months internship. My question - Say I have used up 90 days of my JB when I start JobBridge intern post, after 9 month can I sign back on for JB and will I restart claim from where I left off with effect from  day 91. My current JB claim is based on my stamps for 2009. I don't have enought stamps paid in 2010 for a new JB claim. Thanks in advance.



On jobbridge your CT i.e cumulative time on jobseekers is not stopped so while you are on the internship your jsb will expire. While you are on jobbridge internship your jsb continues to be paid to you with an additional €50.


----------



## JP1234 (6 Oct 2011)

I have been looking into these at it appears that your JSB claim IS stopped if you go on an internship.
 This is from Jobsbridge.ie

_For interns, the period in receipt of the internship allowance will be  disregarded in respect of social welfare payment and, upon completion of  the scheme, the social welfare claim will be resumed from the point at  which they left.  For example, an individual on jobseeker's benefit with  60 days of entitlement left on his/her claim will still have 60 days of  entitlement left when their internship is completed if they resume  their claim. _


----------

